# Bhai log, suggest a good modem plus wi-fi router for bsnl high speed plans up to 24mb



## rawaccess (Jul 1, 2012)

Suggest a good modem plus wi-fi router for bsnl high speed plans up to 24mbps. Right now I am using Teracom model no: T2-B-GAWV1,4U10Y-B1 and it seems I require VDSL modem to get high speed. Searched all possible forums but didn't get any proper suggestion. BSNL in my area is not providing modem or routers.

Ab aap log madad karo meri.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2012)

Seems you posted same thing on two threads. Go for this
D-Link DSL-2730U Wireless N 150 ADSL2+ 4-Port Router | Router | Flipkart.com

it should be in stock at local market


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 6, 2012)

Get the DSL-2750U instead.


----------



## chanchalchatt (Jul 8, 2012)

Netgear WGR614 Wireless-N 150 Router


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 8, 2012)

Using the TP Link W8961ND. Its good too.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 8, 2012)

*DSL-2750U*

*TP-Link W8961ND* (the picture here is incorrect. *actual picture*)

check local prices first. if in kolkata, head straight to MD Computers.

i would prefer the latter model.


----------

